# CD&T Vacc, I messed up



## kadidlehopper (Feb 15, 2016)

so im giving my two kids their CD&Ts (tasvax 8)for the first time (for me and the kids), the first one took it like a champ and scurried off back to mum, but when i stuck the second one she started squirming and screaming while I was 1/4-1/2 way down the syringe, 

i slammed down on the syringe to just get it in her and i think i may have pushed through to the other side squirting the rest of it onto the floor (facepalm) so i pulled out and went to put another two ccs in (As im positive it was only half of the 4cc dosage she got) which i botched on again, getting only about a cc in her, but this time when i pulled out she started bleeding. 

i didnt inject into a vein did I? of is the bleeding more likely to be just a result of getting a through and through peircing twice? what are the consecences of injecting into the blood stream if i did? 

im sitting here inn a cold sweat with a rock in my stomach, did i just kill my goat?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I doubt you hit a vein, most likely she was just bleeding from thrashing around with a needle in her. 
Also, I'm not familiar with the brand you are using, does the bottle say to give 4cc? Every brand I have used is a 2cc dosage.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I really have no idea but I'm following to see what others say...  

I do know what it's like to stick them and realize the tip of the needle is coming out the other side. I had that happen once with our dog, giving her sub q fluids. I pulled back on the syringe, got air, and started freaking out! Lol.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I think Cd.T injections is always 2 cc not 4. What are you giving them? I think she is bleeding from being passed through the other side. That happened to one of mine before when my son gave a injection.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She will live. And we have all done this at one time or another. :greengrin:
Was this the first dose? You can give two more boosters 3 weeks apart if you aren't sure if she got the full dose.
The vac we give is 2cc.


----------



## kadidlehopper (Feb 15, 2016)

tasvax 8 was the vacc, 4ccs is the initial dosage 2cc subsequent, packaging and vet recommended dosage


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Dosage is strange, wish I knew more.

Here is a topic on it from a while ago.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/tasvax-8-vs-cdt-i-have-diffrences-but-i-need-help-181867/


----------

